# Vertex Libra



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.vertexaquaristik.com/Pro...raDoser/tabid/176/language/en-US/Default.aspx

Im really Thinking about dropping the Ball on this, What do you guys and Girls think...

Its new, But has better Pumps then Most out.

But being so New, Are the bugs worked out for a 500$ pump?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

nobody has it on 10G tanks. ask on RC

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

LMFAO Good 1 Greg...

Cant find many reviews anywhere yet, Thats the problem.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Cal Ken at SUM, he has one on the display


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry But i dont deal with Sum... And I need People in the field that have used 1, Not a salesman.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm sure you know where to get this unit if you decide if you want it. I'm not ready for 2 part yet because kalk in top off is keeping up. But when I do start 2 part I'm going to go with a bubble Magnus/profolux/ghl dosers due to price and proven track record. 
As for vertex I've seen then at kens and they look nice. But 2 things stray me away but it may not for you depending on your situation. The price, there is 2 versions, the more expensive ones having better pumps with more accurate dosing and I'm going to guess more longevity for the motor? And the size, these are the biggest stand alone dosing unit I've seen and I don't have much space under my stand to fit one of these bad boys.
Vertex makes good stuff, and they stand behind their products so I would guess this would translate to their dosing pump.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Pumps have already been rated top of the field, Found that at RC.

The stepper(sp) pump is great for small systems that Dont have much head room for error, The Other pumps have a +- of .2, And 1000+ hours on motor life, Again Leading the Field.

Size Is Not a Issue, It will go in the fish room.

The only reason I posted Was to get someone who owns it (local) Thoughts on it.

Its not a $$ issue at all, I have learned along time ago that this is not the hobby to skimp(sp) on, It will cost you 2X in the end if you do.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

Chromey said:


> Pumps have already been rated top of the field, Found that at RC.
> 
> The stepper(sp) pump is great for small systems that Dont have much head room for error, The Other pumps have a +- of .2, And 1000+ hours on motor life, Again Leading the Field.
> 
> ...


yep thats about it


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

KG20, What do you think... Take the plunge?
The Cost is crazy if you compair.

Im running a RKL with ports open on my Powerbar.

I could buy a BRS 2 part kit, Plus 2 part mix for half the price of the doser alone.

Money is not the issue here, But spending stupid is always the issue.


----------

